# Overrated , fair rated or underrated?



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated.

Anyone that doesn't think Bacon is amazing:










Fortnite.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

MASSIVELY overrated.

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Beyoncé


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Overrated

Rey Mysterio


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fair rated, she's fantastic.
edit: I got ninja'd, so underrated, Rey's a way bigger deal than people seem to consider him. 

Kanye West


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

underrated. Needs more worshipping. He is the God.

Children of Bodom


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree about Beyoncé, she's great

Fair rated

The Godfather movie


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fair rated, though I think part 2 is a superior film personally. 

Vince McMahon


----------



## LiableToPay (Mar 31, 2018)

Underrated, one of the biggest geniuses ever.

Obama


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated.

Trump


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated.

Radiohead


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Fair rated. 

Jay Electronica


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Rihanna


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Fair rated 

Game of thrones


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Overrated to fuck (as are the books which are a snoozefest)

Lord of The Rings


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated.

There Will Be Blood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Inception


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

fairly rated as the GOAT in its genre.

shit: fairly rated I guess as I didn't watch it but the original story Paprika is class and Nolan is a good director.

Mos Def


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated, neither him nor Talib get near to the props they deserve.

Eminem


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated.

1984


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree big time on Mos Def and Talib.

fairly rated

The Roots


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated, especially Black Thought who deserves to be in top 10s everywhere if not top 5s

Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Overrated.

Batman v Superman


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

overrated. Stopped watching it years ago.

fairly rated for BvS.

Batman (as a fictional character)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated.

Capitalism


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated, mostly because of the way it's being utilised.

Jazz music


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Fair rated 

V for Vendetta


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Comic book - underrated, Movie - overrated.

Kick Ass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Modern Art


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. Second one sucks, though.










Edit:

I really don't know anything about Modern Art, so I'll just say it's Underrated for that reason. :lol

The Uncharted game series.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated.

Led Zeppelin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated, without them and Peter Grant musicians would never have made any money by touring. 

Oasis


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

OVERRATED

Pantera


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

The Beatles


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Again overrated 

Nickleback


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Overrated

Michael Jackson


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fair rated if you think he's the King of Pop, underrated if you hate him over bullshit paedo allegations.

Prince


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Fair rated

Black Panther (2018)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overrated

Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Alcohol


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Overrated

Gigs/Live Music events


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Social media


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Wayyy overrated.

Books.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Underrated

Traveling and exploring


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Overrated- Becky Lynch
Fair rated- Dean Ambrose
Underrated-Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

edit: I got ninja'd but the guy above doesn't understand the game so it's fine. :lol

Massively underrated, some of the best experiences of my life.

Patriotism.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

People nowadays confuse patriotism with jingoism. Patriotism is a good thing. Jingoism is not.

Art


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Underrated, the artists of every kind are the historians of culture. 

Weed.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fairly Rated

I can appreciate works of art with a symbolic meaning.

Edit 

Overrated 

Can't stand the stuff in this day and age.

Manga


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Overrated to fuck, most of the visual storytelling is primitive at best and doesn't come close to the masters of western comic books. Most of them need to read Eisner and learn to do more than draw flashy pictures.

Football (actual football, not hand-egg.)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated. Best sport in the world. It's a way of life, not just a sport.

News channels


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Overrated, they're mostly garbage and usually depressing as fuck. I prefer a good newspaper or 5.

Cake.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Birthdays


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated. 

Wow I'm a year older, who gives a fuck. :lol The older you get, the more you realize Birthdays are pretty boring. Much prefer Christmas.

Breaking Bad.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fair rated, that's actually an excellent series.

Deadwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair rated

Ray Bradbury


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fair rated

John Wayne


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated never understood how he got so big

the wrestling forum*grabs popcorn*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated. :Cocky

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated.










The Dark Knight.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Over-rated, decent movie, good performance by ledger but doesn't deserve to be listed among greatest movies of all time

NJPW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. She's pretty hot. Not as hot as Anna of course, but hot. Great actress too.

Spider-Man: Homecoming.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will take it.










Fair.


Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fair rated

Markiplier(YouTuber)


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Overrated (idk who that is but w/e)

Roscoe's chicken and waffles


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

McDonald's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Harley Quinn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

overrated

Adidas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair

Edward Gorey


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

UNDER RATED

Coldplay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Overrated. Coldplay of the 2000s was great. Now, not so much.

KFC


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair

Linkin Park


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated. KFC's chicken isn't actually very good. It's all about their skin. They should sell buckets of skin, they'd make a lot more money than they already do. Popeyes and Flings are much better, and when it comes to Broasted, I mean, fuggit about it. 

EDIT - I wasted WAY too much time, lol.

Linkin Park was overrated. 

Iron Maiden

Judging.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair rated

Wrestling Observer Radio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

The Dark Knight trilogy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair Rated

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

under-rated

MLS


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair Rated

Michael Jackson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair Rated

Mike Tyson


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair Rated

Big Mac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated, but I do like them.

Asuka. 

Disclaimer: Asuka is not responsible for the opinions expressed by Tyrion Lannister and PhantomOfTheRing


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Underrated

Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Underrated

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Underrated. Christian was better than Edge. I was/am a huge fan of Christian. I thought he'd never win the belt and I'll never forget his win. I was at Silver City in Windsor, I was sitting in the front row. At the time, I went there to watch the PPV's, rather than ordering them on PPV, because it was cheaper and a better experience. When he won that belt, I leaped up and started screaming and running in the isle with my hands help up in victory. You would've thought *I* won the fucking belt.

EDIT - Oh, shitballs.

Guardians 2 is rated fairly. It's a fun, yet flawed sequel, which is what it's rated as.

Game of Thrones

Judging once again.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair Rated. Game of thrones considered as one of the best tv series ever, which it is.

Mountain Dew


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

over-rated as a soft drink....under-rated as moonshine lol

Garth Brooks.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Fair rated

The Last of Us


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I quite like the game but after playing it again recently, yeah...overrated.

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Fair rated

Almond milk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Shonen Knife


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

underrated










speaking of which 

Nirvana.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seeing them in October. :mark

Fair.

John Swartzwelder


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair rated

Wonder Woman movie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Smartphones


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated. Overused.

Fashion


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair rated

Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Underrated

Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

NXT


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fair Rated

Itachi Uchiha


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Fair rated

Pizza


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Fair rated

Nightclubs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated. 

Jack Davis


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair rated

Michael Keaton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. 

Black Panther.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair Rated

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Underrated

WrestleMania 33


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair rated

Asuka :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Disneyland


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrated

reecejackox's threads


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated. 

The Exorcist.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated

Sally Hawkins :mark :woo :clap


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated

Aquaman (the character, in general)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fair

Cody Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Underrated

Sasha Banks


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Overrated

Dave Bautista (as an actor)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Overrated
> 
> Aquaman (the character, in general)


:thelist

Fair rated


Carnage (Spider-Man)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like I give a shit...

Underrated. He's not nearly respected enough. He should be the Joker of the Marvel universe, in terms of his position amongst villains. 

The Vulture


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Why do you love Carnage so much?

Not being a smartass, just genuinely curious. I love hearing about people's interests and passions, even if I don't share 'em.

Fair.

Mister Miracle


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> :thelist
> 
> Why do you love Carnage so much?
> 
> ...


Because I love insane, homicidal maniacs as villains. Even though I love villains in general, including the types I'm about to name, I love the idea of a villain who isn't motivated by money, or revenge, or tragedy, but they're motivated purely by the desire to "watch the world burn" as Alfred says. A villain who wants to cause as much misery, chaos, fear and destruction as they possibly can, purely because that's what they thrive on. It's the purest form of evil there is, it can't be bought, bullied, or reasoned with. Carnage was also modeled after the Joker, my favourite. He's exactly as crazy as nihilistic as the Joker, but he has a super powered alien symbiote attached to him. It's like turning the Joker into a living weapon. 

Plus, symbiotes are cool as hell. The way they look, the constant, free-flowing movement they have, it looks awesome. Carnage to me even more so, because he was formed from a cut on Cletus's skin, which turned the entire symbiote into a living suit of blood. How can you not love this?










Who do you love anime so much? Again, genuinely curious.

I guess I'll say Scott Free is underrated. I don't know a ton about him, other than what I've seen in the cartoons. 

Batman *sigh*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anime is so broad, but I generally enjoy the aesthetic. And so many anime shows/movies are not afraid to embrace the absurd. Animation gives artists a certain freedom to create fantastical images and anime often takes full advantage of that freedom.

Fair.

Rob Zombie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I want to say he's underrated. I enjoyed Devil's Rejects & his take on Halloween. People give him a hard time, but he's not that bad.

Doctor Strange.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ironically, that's exactly why I don't like it. I don't like the aesthetic, but I've learned to tolerate it more. None of the storytelling makes a damn bit of sense, though. In a western cartoon, generally, when the show needs to make a left, it makes a left. When it needs to make a right, it makes a right. When it has a big twist, it goes left instead of right. In anime, there's no road map for the story. It goes up, left, diagonal up, right, down, diagonal down, up, 720 degrees left, 360 right. As soon as the show starts, they've already lost me, because there's no story with a logical premise.

A little underrated, except by Phantom. 

Taco Bell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated... But not to the extent he was when I was a kid.

Coincidentally, I just finished eating some TB. Fair.

Tomb of Dracula


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

What anime shows or movies have you tried to watch Tyrion? Because there's some crazy good stuff out there if you know where to look, and to suit various tastes too. Even for people who don't like ''over the top'' entertainment.

I can't answer that for various reasons. 

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. Love his films.

Back to the Future.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Ballon d'Or


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Overrated. As are any awards.

Reading.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Underrated

Beer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair. It's rated as one of the greatest pieces of American pop culture ever created, and.....it is. It's not underrated, because everybody loves it, and it's not overrated, because nobody compares it to the highest water marks in acting, like The Godfather, or assigns to it some hidden thematic meaning that isn't there to make it a deep, philosophical movie. It's just rated as what it is, one of the most enduring and entertaining films ever made. It does what a movie is supposed to ultimately do, first and foremost, which is to entertain you. It's a film about magic, ultimately, and I don't mean magic in the supernatural sense, I mean it's about wonder, and fun, and light heartedness. 

Anyway, since I've undoubtedly been ninja'd, I'll let whatever I've been asked pass to the next person, unless I really want to answer it.

EDIT - I do want to answer it. That post was about Back To The Future, if you couldn't figure it out.

Beer is fucking horrendous. Overrated. 

Blu Ray quality film


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Overrated. But that's probably because I can get in the mood just fine without drinking. 

Dreaming.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Tag team wrestling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated. The domain of Morpheus is underrated.

Underrated.

The Sandman by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated.

Halloween (the holiday)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The movies or the holiday?

Overrated for the movies, fair for the holiday.

EDIT - Fair.

McDonalds fries.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The guy with the Dream avatar said that? Shocking. :asuka

Holiday: Fair.
Movie: Overrated.

EDIT:

Fair

Disney's Fantasia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. Absolute masterpiece.

Deadpool


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Underrated

James Cameron's Avatar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrated

The Fourth Wall's taste in women?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Even as a fan, how can you say that!? He's ubiquitous, critically acclaimed, and ridiculously popular!

Fair.

Clea (Doctor Strange)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fair rated

Elle Fanning


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's a major player in Strange's comics and she gets no appreciation! She's probably the only Marvel character without an official figure! Ugh! Ugh to you!

Fair.

Shirley Jackson.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> She's a major player in Strange's comics and she gets no appreciation! She's probably the only Marvel character without an official figure! Ugh! Ugh to you!


LOL. Do you know how many characters Marvel has? There are probably hundreds of characters without a figure. Maybe she's the only love interest to a major super hero without one, but that's it. 

Scott Derrickson said they're putting her in the movies, though, so fear not. You'll get your figure in a few years.

Overrated

Spider-Man PS4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You literally take everything literally, Tyrion!

I can't wait for that, honestly. It's going to be surreal to see Clea toys in a Target.

Fair.

Watchmen (movie)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair. I'd say it used to be Underrated, but isn't anymore. I see it talked about a fair bit. I'd say most view it as a good film overall.

Captain America: Winter Soldier.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated.

Harley Quinn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated.










Batman.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Fair rated

Raiden


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Fair rated

Rusev


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems to be overrated by some

Adele


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

overrated

205 Live


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair

Neil "The GOAT" Gaiman :mark :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

The Uncharted Series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overrated

Adulthood


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated. Take me back to being young please.

Anna Kendrick.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. :asuka

The dread Taylor Swift.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Overrated
> 
> Adulthood


She's not overrated, you're overrated!!!

:sadbecky

I can't believe you turned heel...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I can't believe you turned heel...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Fair. :asuka
> 
> The dread Taylor Swift.


Overrated

The Dark Knight Trilogy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated.

Adam West as Batman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Radiohead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated

PS4 exclusives


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair

Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated

Loki (MCU)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overrated

NJPW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair

STARDOM


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fair

Forrest Gump (movie)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overrated

Alcohol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Overrated

Coffee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair rated. It's GOAT level.

Game of Thrones theme song.

Judging. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair?

Shonen Knife


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair rated

Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fair rated

205 Live


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fair rated

Shane McMahon


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fair rated

Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Underrated

Lita


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fair rated 

Nintendo Wii U


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overrated

Peyton Royce :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

... 
...
...

Oh, to heck with it! 

Underrated.

Death of the Endless


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Duty calls, I have to unblock the thread. Underrated.

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair Rated

Metallica


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fair rated 

Green tea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Chiaki Kuriyama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated. Mainly due to you.

Superman The Animated Series


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Underrated

The Joker (Heath Ledger)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fair rated

Bane (Tom Hardy)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Badmouthing the actress in my sig :goaway

Fair rated.

The original Evil Dead


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. It's really a one of a kind film. No matter how many times I see it, it still manages to touch me emotionally. So many sad & feel-good scenes. It's a whirlwind. :lol

The Godfather.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oneiros said:


> Badmouthing the actress in my sig :goaway
> 
> Fair rated.
> 
> The original Evil Dead


Tyrion just don't appreciate greatness.

Overrated.

EDIT:

Overrated, but still a damn good movie.

Mr. Vampire


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Underrated

Scream 4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. Better than Scream 3, but not quite on the level of the original or the second.

Freddy vs. Jason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated.

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Tyrion just don't appreciate greatness.


More than you do.

Fair rated in the history of cinema. Slightly, slightly overrated in terms of Tarantinos own catalogue, since it's not in his top 3 movies. That doesn't mean I don't love Pulp Fiction, but to say it's his best, well.....no.

Inglourious Basterds, Tarantinos most underrrated film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do keep in mind that I said that before calling two of the cinema's most beloved films overrated. That was not lost on me.

I also said "just don't" and left in there. I was not being serious.



Underrated. Personally, I think that's his best one. 

I met Waltz at a tribute to David Carradine. Seemed like a lovely man.

Wesley Dodds, The Sandman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It has some of my favourite, more quiet, understated moments in his filmography, such as the scene with Fassbender and Mike Myers. Absolutely nothing happens in that scene, yet it's endlessly rewatchable. Also, the bar scenes, which, granted, ends in a shootout. It's not my favourite, but all of his films are great, except for Jackie Brown, which is kinda just mediocre (as I remember) and Death Proof which is.....not death proof, to say the least. That was dead on arrival.

Fair rated. Nobody knows the character, so not overrated, but I don't want to say underrated, because those old pulp heroes aren't interesting to me.

Daredevil on Netflix


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Overrated... if only slightly.

It's good, at times really good, but and perhaps this could be credited to over hyping, it's not the ground breaking revolutionary awesome show word of mouth said it was, at least in my opinion.

:justsayin

Peter Capaldi as Doctor Who

... couldn't resist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slightly underrated.

Try to forget about my irritating obsession for a second...

Clea (Doctor Strange)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Underrated, by default.

The Big Lebowski :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated when it came out, fair now.

Alan Moore


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fair rated.

Bruce Campbell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Kate Bush


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Underrated

The Hobbit trilogy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Ida Lupino


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Underrated

EDIT - No idea, so I'm going to say fair rated.

The Matrix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OVERRATED

The Castle of Cagliostro


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated

Smarthphones


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Overrated to oblivion.

Japan


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fair Rated

Friday the 13th


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Overrated

Katy Perry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overrated

Diversity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Sarah Paulson


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Overrated.

Brian De Palma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So it is to be war between us... :thelist

Complex, this one. I'll just say underrated.

Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair.

Martin Scorcese


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. It's everything you'd want from a Deadpool film. Brutal, hilarious & highly entertaining.

Edit: Fair rated. His films are top notch. Taxi Driver, Goodfellas, Wolf of Wall Street just to name a few. :banderas

The Sopranos.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Never seen AHS, so there's that.

You know, I used to love Deadpool a few years back. I don't dislike him now, but it doesn't appeal to me as much as it did then. Still, I'm not going to betray my younger self, so I'm going to say fair.

Edit: Never seen Sopranos, I'll pass. (Scorsese is fair)

Horror movies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated. Horror is the WORST genre of film in existence. There's no genre that's ever been made that's produced such consistently badly acted, badly directed, badly produced, low budget TRASH. 

The MCU


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Monty Python


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Underrated. Python are the cream of the crop.

Jim Carrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Namor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

According to one of the posters here, Namor, or as I call him, Spockquaman, is better than Hulk, so overrated. I should say underrated, but I see no reason.

The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slightly underrated.

Scarlet Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slightly? There's people that watch The League? Where the hell are they? I know maybe 2 people. 

It's one of the funniest comedies of all time, but it has no audience. It's a shame.






Solid gold hilarity, and that's just the first episode (I believe, I might be wrong).

Overrated.

Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overrated as hell

Seinfield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You have no sense of humor. Unsurprising.

Overrated.

Futurama. You call this overrated, things are gonna get ugly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The League definitely has some fans in my part of the world.

Fair. Good stuff.

Magic/prestidigitation


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You have no sense of humor.


Larry David has no sense of humor

Fair rated

Caviar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated.

Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And yet, it's a wildly successful comedy and people begged for it to come back for years. 

But then again, you find the IIconics funny, so I don't know why I'm even bothering. I should just know to ignore things like that by now.

Criminally, tragically, incessantly underrated. As underrated as you can possibly be. She has no support whatsoever from the company, and basically no real support, either online or in the arenas. As usual, talent like hers flies over the heads of the WWE audience because it's not in English.

DC Comics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Vertigo... the DC one, of course.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And yet, it's a wildly successful comedy and people begged for it to come back for years.
> 
> But then again, you find the IIconics funny, so I don't know why I'm even bothering. I should just know to ignore things like that by now.


I actually find half of the things the IIconics have said/done on the main roster cringey af. But I know what Peyton is capable of and that's why I keep supporting her :shrug

Fair rated

Lord of the Rings Trilogy (movies)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Peyton Royce.

This one's for you, Mordy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Underrated. Unless we're talking strictly Mordecay, then she's overrated. :Cocky

Modern Warfare 2. The COD that ruined my sleeping schedule.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fair rated. Some love it, but others despise it because of some of the broken mechanics. However I think most people who have played it rank it somewhere in the middle, in that it isn't the best COD, but it isn't the worst either and many people had great memories of the game. 

Peanut butter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty much. I realize how broken MW2 is now I'm a bit older, but back then, I didn't care. It was that fun that the OMA & Noob Tubes as some examples didn't bother me that much. It was just so fun. Maybe if I played it these days, it might annoy me more.

Overrated. I think Peanut butter is vile. :lol

Eminem.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. 

Barry White. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fair rated. I haven't listened to that much by him but I do love this song






Chris Jericho



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty much. I realize how broken MW2 is now I'm a bit older, but back then, I didn't care. It was that fun that the OMA & Noob Tubes as some examples didn't bother me that much. It was just so fun. Maybe if I played it these days, it might annoy me more.


Or if you used OMA Noob tubes the hate messages you would get, even years after. :lmao Get a nuke with it and the whole lobby hates you. I last played MW2 about a year ago and the game still played okay, but like most old COD's now there is very little player base so most playlists are dead except TDM, Ground War and Search.


The Fourth Wall said:


> Overrated. I think Peanut butter is vile. :lol


Yeah, I can't do Peanut butter. Regular peanuts I'm fine with though so it's a bit odd. :shrug


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Underrated.

Blazing Saddles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. Deserves all of the nice things people say about it.

Disney's Fantasia


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fair rated



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Peyton Royce.
> 
> This one's for you, Mordy.


It's an interesting question. I would say she was underrated in NXT, and she probably is a bit underrated on the main roster, but I am not against whoever say she is fair rated, since she hasn't shown much, at least in ring wise. Granted, 2-3 minutes matches are not ideal to show what she can do and they do get ome of the worst/cringiest scripts in WWE, but I also have to put at least some of the blame on her.

WM X-7


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fair rated

Young Frankenstein


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fairly rated. Perhaps the quintessential wrestling Smörgåsbord under the bright lights of a big production. 

edit: ninjad. Re: Young Frankenstein fairly rated imo.

Mike Tyson as a boxer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I... Don't... Know... Boxing...


Fair?

Azumanga Daioh


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Underrated

The Dead or Alive games


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated...I guess, honestly have never followed the series

Watching TV


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrated. I almost never watch TV. YouTube > TV 

The beach


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Overrated

Instagram


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair Rated

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair. 

Bo Burnham.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Fiona Dourif


----------



## LadiesMan4 (Oct 18, 2018)

Fair

Hot Dogs


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fair.

The new Doctor on Doctor Who.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

PhantomoftheRing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. :asuka

The Fourth Wall. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. :becky

Clea...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

UNDERRATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :asuka :anna :woo :dance



















Deadpool.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Overrated


John Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My friend... :swanson

Fair.

The Phantom Stranger.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated.


Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The most overrated wrestler in the history of professional wrestling. 

Watchmen (comic)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. That's a hard one. 

I'll say... fair. 

The Dark Knight Returns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely fair. It deserves the status it has.

Overrated as FUCK. I do NOT like The Dark Knight Returns. I know, that makes me a terrible Batman fan, I just don't think it's good at all. 

The Killing Joke (comic)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was obsessed with Watchmen back in the day. Still a damn good comic.


Fair.


Will Eisner :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Underrated


Peyton Royce's looks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated

Netflix tv shows


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a tough one actually, but I'll say overrated. Mainly because a lot of the shows aren't as good as some people make out, and there has been a bunch of shitty originals. On the flipside, the originals that are great are really great like Punisher.

Aquaman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if you mean the character or the movie but Underrated either way. The character has never gotten any respect until recently, and the movie is way better than critics are letting on. Except for Infinity War, arguably the best comic book movie of the year. Neck and neck with Deadpool 2. Better than a lot of MCU films, even. Hell, better than Black Panther, the critical darling. That's right I fucking said it, Aquaman's a better movie than Black Panther. FIGHT MY ASS!!!!! ATLANTIS FOREVAH!!!!!

Thankfully, the fans are embracing it. We're almost at a billion, baby! Woooo! Who'd have fucking thought AQUAMAN of all things? :mark:

Spider-Man PS4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. Good stuff... and I finished it. :yay

Magik (Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, you overrate her, but only you, so probably underrated, given I've never heard of her prior to you. Those horns have GOT to go, however. I can't focus on characterization or anything like that when someone has a design that bad, it completely turns me off to wanting to learn anything else about them.


Hitman 2 (PS4)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I tend to overrate the underappreciated.

I haven't played it... maybe after ME.

Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

fair rated, I guess

The Lord Of The Ring movies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't seen much of her but I'll say overrated. She had a decent match that I saw in the Mae Young tournament, but she wasn't to the level of the other Japanese women. 

Hitman is a cool franchise, you'd probably like it. There's multiple ways to approach killing your targets. 

EDIT - Fair. They're perfect. I can't think of anything those movies could have done to improve on what they did. That trilogy is arguably the most impressive achievement ever put on film. LOTR is a franchise I enjoy, but it gets boring if I watch it for too long, I don't obsess over it, but those movies have flawless execution.

Becky Lynchs Twitter


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Fair rated. Especially when she roasted Chris Jericho's music. 

Black Panther (MCU film)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Underrated." That's what you meant, right? :lauren

Fair. Great flicks.

EDIT:

Overrated. Not bad, tho. 


Charlotte Flair. :hmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Underrated by many

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I'll have to ask that question again later to get the correct response. Was not expecting a non regular to pop up.

Underrated, because it's not considered the greatest game of all time, which it IS.

Daredevil season 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT, TYRION!!! HURRY!!!!

Fair.

Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fair rated. Cool movie.

The fantasy and games section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated. We're clearly the cool kids.

David Bowie


----------



## DARTHKILLA (Nov 14, 2017)

Underrated: disarmonia mundi, soilwork, in flames, megadeth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated. 

Iron Maiden :armfold


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd say just slightly underrated. They get plenty recognition, but not as much as the really big bands. And they're just as good if not better. All time greats.

Dolores O'Riordan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated. R.I.P.

Jill Valentine, the grooviest Resident Evil character.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Underrated and rather underused in the series overall

Metallica's Black Album


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Underrated, as it's not considered the greatest album of all time. 

Soulsborne games.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would say underrated, it gets a lot of shit for being the album that made them popular, but it has some good songs

EDIT: Haven't played them :shrug

Dragon Ball series


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rated that I know of although the fanboys can be a tad annoying.

Naruto?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill 'Em All, Puppets and the good half of Lightning > Black.

Overrated. I do not understand how people are so emotionally connected to such nonsense.

EDIT - I meant Dragon Ball but that applies to all anime.

Motorhead


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Underrated, they should have been more famous than they were, Lemmy's voice was unique

House M.D.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

The genius of Mel Brooks


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Underrated.


The genius of Ray Harryhausen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated


Jan Švankmajer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated 

Harley Quinn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rated

God of War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Illyana Rasputin/Magik


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Underrated

Ariana Grande


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Overrated. 

MMA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated

Barry White :lenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair rated. He had a sensual voice like myself. :cool2

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair rated.

Rihanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uhh... ummm.... f-fair? 

Françoise Hardy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, RIH is fair rated.

Françoise I guess I'll go with fair rated. Not really familiar with how her career went.

*The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Haven't played it. 

Super Metroid


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fair

Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair

Io Shirai

(No picture.)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Underrated by Phantom

Christopher Nolan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io is, like, ridiculously fair-rated by Phantom.

Overrated.

Lois Weber










OR

Teen Titans Go!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair I guess...

Fortnite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated. 

AEW Dynamite


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Overrated

NXT


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Overrated

Matt riddle


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Overrated

George Burns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair I guess...

Pink Floyd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair.

Iron Maiden


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair

The Dark Knight (2008)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair rated

Shayna Baszler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overrated

Breaking Bad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated. Take Ledger out of it and it wouldn't be considered very good. Bale is a laughably bad Batman with his Batman voice, an unlikable Bruce Wayne, and doesn't have the physical presence to play Batman. Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman, are, of course, great, but the movie rests on Batman. Also, Maggie Gyllenhaal is not good, and Aaron Eckhart is hamming it up as Two-Face while trying to be menacing but it doesn't work with his overacting. The movie is Heath Ledger and his once in a lifetime performance.

Plus, because of The Dark Knight, every comic book movie or comic book movie franchise except Marvel now adheres to this gritty realism shit that is completely antithetical to comics. You think this comic book despising Joker movie would exist without The Dark Knight? Of course not. TDK is one of the great films that ruined Hollywood. Everything about it has become poorly imitated.

EDIT - God damn it.

Breaking Bad is the most overrated piece of fiction ever created.

Captain America lifting Mjolnir :mark:


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Overrated. Natalie Portmans doing it now so meh.

Vincent Price


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair

Social media


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overrated. Social Media is trash, makes people louder that shouldn't have their voices heard because they say stupid shit.

Netflix.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Fair (piracy can be more convenient, but it is probably about as good as a legal alternative is gonna get)

Tony Ferguson


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fair

George Carlin


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fair

The Rock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair

Kylie Jenner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't know.

"Weird Al" Yankovic

Judging.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin is disappointed in you not playing the game right, Phantom :lauren

Fair

Kylie Jenner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know her! 

I'm not big on the other Jenners, so overrated.

Robin from Stranger Things.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Underrated, need more Robin

Jane Birkin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated. 

France Gall.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Kratosx23 said:


> Overrated. Take Ledger out of it and it wouldn't be considered very good. Bale is a laughably bad Batman with his Batman voice, an unlikable Bruce Wayne, and doesn't have the physical presence to play Batman. Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman, are, of course, great, but the movie rests on Batman. Also, Maggie Gyllenhaal is not good, and Aaron Eckhart is hamming it up as Two-Face while trying to be menacing but it doesn't work with his overacting. The movie is Heath Ledger and his once in a lifetime performance.
> 
> Plus, because of The Dark Knight, every comic book movie or comic book movie franchise except Marvel now adheres to this gritty realism shit that is completely antithetical to comics. You think this comic book despising Joker movie would exist without The Dark Knight? Of course not. TDK is one of the great films that ruined Hollywood. Everything about it has become poorly imitated.
> 
> ...


He's literally the villain of the movie. Of course the movie wouldn't be the same without him. I completely disagree though, that there's nothing worth remembering about the film other than Ledger's performance. There's several good/great scenes with Batman that don't involve The Joker, some great moments of Alfred dropping some wisdom, and the entire ending with Two-Face, which I thought was one of the very best scenes of the whole trilogy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated.

France Gall.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair, I guess. Not familiar with this entity.

Beetlejuice (1988)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated; the most exceptional film ever made. Well, next to Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein.

Bride of Frankenstein (movie) :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Underrated

Kristen Stewart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm working. Can't look for gifs. Could you post a Lydia gif for me? 

Um... underrated

Sarah Paulson.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure thing Phantom,










Underrated, good actress

Smartphones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superb. 


Fair. I don't want to offend mine; I'm using it now.

Clive Barker


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Overrated take away hellraiser and his work drops

Shakeaspeare


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Underrated.

Bill Clinton as President.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Depends on which side you ask I suppose :lol 

As a non-American without a dog in the fight, I'll say fair. 

Harrison Ford


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair

Ariana Grande


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair. The girl has talent.

Alice Cooper










Judging.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair.










4K resolution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Overrated.

Alfred Bester


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fair i suppose. 

Liberace


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fair


NXT


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrated 

McDonalds


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

overrated

Burger Kings triple whopper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never heard anyone rate it and I have never tasted it myself so I can't say on the Triple Whopper although I think burgers in general are overrated.

Better Call Saul


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Underrated

Prison Break


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never seen it...fair I guess.

24 (series)


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Overrated 

UFC


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Overrated

Appetite for Destruction by Guns N' Roses


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

"Odessey and Oracle" by The Zombies


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair I guess...

S&M by Metallica


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Underrated.

Dynasty Warriors video games.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Underrated. With the exception of Dynasty Warriors 9 which is legitimately awful.

The Onimusha video game series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rated.

Kate Bush


----------



## mcm123456 (Oct 23, 2019)

Underrated 

Lucifer TV series.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fair, I guess.

Morrissey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception, the best Uncharted.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know, man.

Fair.

Ray Harryhausen :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fair

Dave Mustaine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

This cat dressed like Doctor Strange:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Underrated. The little son of a bitch is adorable.

Maxwell Jacob Friedman, who is, just in case you are deaf, dumb, blind, stupid, or, if you're reading this thread, poor, the youngest and fastest rising star in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn straight.










Underrated.

Riho.











Let your answer be marked by candor...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated, dweebs.

Peyton Royce... :lauren

OR

The Weekly Planet :lauren

OR

Arisa Hoshiki :lauren

OR

The Miz :lauren

ORRRRRRRRRR

Taylor Swift :lauren


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho is incredibly underrated she gets a lot of shit for being small. But back to the game. I pick *Taylor Swift.*

I think she's talented but very overrated. It's generic bubble gum pop, although not bad music but it's a bit uninspired. She also isn't the most amazing vocalist, has a nice voice but nothing special.

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Blondie. (Woo!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated, dinguses. 

Scooby-Doo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Underrated.


Practical special effects (as opposed to CGI)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrated.

Ann-Margrock


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Underrated.


Lunch boxes (Do kids even use these anymore?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God, I hope they do. I used to have this boss Munsters box.

Underrated.

Mel Brooks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignore.


----------

